

We moved our company 795 miles and nobody noticed - mvletter
http://www.workweekabroad.com/moved-company-795-miles-nobody-noticed/

======
jonifico
With a business that doesn't require physical service, it sounds kind of
simple to pull of (emphasis on the kind of). I'll tell our boss to go to
Mykonos or something.

------
peterjaap
I actually had a phone call with them and didn't notice. Thought they were
leaving a day later.

------
dotwork
I guess this should take away any question about working remote. Job well
done!

------
dorssen
Sounds like the 4 hour work week to me. I like it!

------
Romeo_
Wow, great and inspiring video!

------
svdl
brilliant idea!! Way to go!

------
zout
awesome idea, awesome company

------
Prolantis
Interesting!

------
rutgervz
awesome!

------
eltjo
Cool!

